# powersteering



## \/\|/ (Jun 27, 2010)

i do not know if this is the right spot for this, but i need help my powersteering is leaking from the right side in the back of the engine. does any one have a diagram for the powersteering lines or know what it can be. it is not comeing from the pump or the rack or the holder.

ps it is a 90 mk2 jetta


----------



## \/\|/ (Jun 27, 2010)

it friday i have all weekend to fix it. i just need to know what it is.


----------

